# Joy among the angels!



## Kevin (Jul 29, 2011)

This past week we held a retreat for the core members of our church plant together with our nearest pca church. One man that has come to church every week accepted Christ late one evening after a 2 hour conversation about what the Gospel meant to him, personally.

PTL. He was so excited he woke up several people (@ 2am!) including his wife, a is a xn.

What a great last day together we had as he excitedly told one person after another the good news.

I just thought that I would share some of the joy of church planting with the pb.


----------



## Mushroom (Jul 29, 2011)

Amen, the angels are rejoicing, and we along with them!


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 29, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Jul 29, 2011)

Amen brother.


----------



## nicnap (Jul 29, 2011)

Praise the Lord for His grace! Great to hear.


----------



## Andres (Jul 30, 2011)

Hearing about the miracle of salvation never gets old! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## "William The Baptist" (Jul 30, 2011)

Praise the Lord! May He continually receive the glory due His name! Always such a joyous occasion; thank you for sharing.


----------



## Josh Williamson (Jul 30, 2011)

Praise God!


----------



## earl40 (Jul 30, 2011)

Not to be a pooper her but how do you accept Jesus after a 2 hour talk. Sorry about this, it is something I have come to loath over the years.

PS. I am happy and pleased you have someone who has come to believe in Jesus in your mist.


----------



## py3ak (Jul 30, 2011)

You mean like the Samaritan woman at the well?

But this man has been coming to church every week for some time - this isn't the first time he's ever heard.

"The Lord's hand is not shortened that He cannot save." Every conversion demonstrates that, and it is our privilege to give thanks for it.


----------

